# Do you draw opera scenes/characters? Share!



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's some of mine.

Onegin, regretting his life choices









Tfw a hot baritone just yelled at you for being a tyrant and hyprocrite:









Said hot baritone in the middle of his dramatic death scene (I changed his design a bit in the previous one):









When your archnemesis is dying and you realize you've been a damn fool for obsessing over revenge:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

VERY nice drawings. I especially like the first one with the border. Not fond of the blood though.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Fritz Kobus said:


> VERY nice drawings. I especially like the first one with the border. Not fond of the blood though.


I went a bit overboard with red ink XD Probably because I was angry Rodrigo forgets to bleed in 80% of productions I have seen. Especially ridiculous when he has a white shirt.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Some new ones!

Hagen









Amfortas









Ferrando trying to comfort di Luna after the finale









Charlotte and Werther (another very bloody one, sorry. I blame the Met staging)









Simon Boccanegra (actually painted this one)


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow! These are amazing.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

zxxyxxz said:


> Wow! These are amazing.


hello zxxyxxz. your log in name reminds me of 2 things. a horse ran at fonner park the other day w/ almost the same name. and there is a road/exit between Los Angles Ca and Las Vegas Nv w/ almost the same name. i will post the pic next post


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

here is the exits name


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

ldiat said:


> here is the exits name


Well I'll be....


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

A double portrait of Boris Godunov


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice work again


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow! I love them. Especially the bromance themes. La Forza del Destino also has a great tender Tenor/Baritone duet ("Solenne in quest'ora")






Franco Corelli, Ettore Bastianini


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, yes! Forza is so beautiful. Especially with these two, it's Heaven.

I drew Guillaume Tell this time



















I used this photo as the main reference:

https://www.facebook.com/NicolaAlai...56694149022/10157575721779022/?type=3&theater










but I also wanted him to have his crossbow so I tried to copy the crossbow design from this:

https://www.olyrix.com/files/pictur...evos-guillaume-tell-par-jean-louis-grinda.jpg










I really love his costume and all in this production, I hope they release it on dvd sometime (also Nicola Alaimo is awesome).


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Liù and Timur


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice work again


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Francesco's death scene from I masnadieri. Not really a specific production, or specific singers, just how I imagine staging it. They usually give him a dagger because let's be honest, the play version of his death is too ridiculous. I had the idea that Moser is not real: he's either a hallucination, or the Devil who came for Francesco's soul (that's why he looks sort of demonic). The flames are kinda stylized because the castle is on fire at this point but also representing Hell.


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.

I find the flame effect in the background to be really effective.


----------

